# I tried



## vanderkalin (1 Sep 2016)

Well it looks like the dream is dead. Applied last fall for infantry. Don't laugh but I'm 46. A young 46 let it be said. Nailed the CFAT,  but while I'm in good shape I have had a blood clot due to a too tight knee brace I wore because of a knee injury a couple years ago. This spring I got a rejection letter citing the blood clot as the reason, even though I've been genetically tested for predisposition . The tests revealed that the clot was because of the knee brace, and no more likely to reoccur  than for the average person  who hasn't had one. The recruiting center said I could apeal,  so I gathered up all the test results and sent them off. Just got a second rejection letter saying exactly the same thing as the first. It's like they didn't even consider the doctors opinion. Anyway, on with my life I guess. Should have done this 25 years ago. If my kids show any interest in the military I will encourage the to serve their country. I guess that will have to be my contribution.  To all of you who make it in, thanks for your service. To those who don't,  sucks eh?  Anyway, that's all.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Sep 2016)

Thats cool that you tried out, you might think a 46 year old infantry private is what you wanna do but you're wrong 

Shitty you didn't get in the CF but at least you took a shot at it and that's a hell of a lot more than the rest of society can say.


----------



## vanderkalin (1 Sep 2016)

Pretty sure I did want it, but you're not the first to say that.


----------



## mariomike (1 Sep 2016)

vanderkalin said:
			
		

> If my kids show any interest in the military I will encourage the to serve their country. I guess that will have to be my contribution.



Tough break on your Medical, Vanderkalin. 

You may wish to read this,

What can you do to SUPPORT the forces if you can't join (bad medical history) 
http://army.ca/forums/threads/121341.0


----------



## vanderkalin (1 Sep 2016)

Well I'll join the legion and spend my beer money there for sure, but I'm nowhere near a major center. I already vote the right way. I will be keeping more than an ear to the ground to see what I can do. Thank you guys and ladies.


----------

